# How Much Cardio?



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

*How Much Cardio do you do per week?*​
None811.27%Sports related only34.23%1-2 sessions in the gym1014.08%3 sessions in the gym2230.99%4+ sessions in the gym2839.44%


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

How much Cardio does everyone do a week?

Also what intensity?

And when?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

currently 4 x a week


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

i do cardio 3 to 4 times a week for around 40mins on the cross trainer, burn from 400 to 500 calories depending on intensity


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

20+


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

thats not real cv tom u mucky bugger lol bet your sheets are a real mess


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i walk the dog 4 miles day-minimum


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Comando Tom said:


> 20+


er.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

10 minute blast to and from work 4 times a day, then somtimes I goto the bank.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I walk somedays a near 5-6 hours so dont need to do any.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

why so much walking splint?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Taking the bus to and from college is so boring and there is only a 15 - 20 minute time difference.

Why not walk it and save money. 

And I get to day dream... love my day dreaming....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

currently doing 6 x week twice daily 40 min each session..


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

None. Are you kidding? I'd shed way to much weight if I even stepped on a treadmill or eliptical :lol:


----------



## beest (Apr 24, 2006)

at least 3 times a week.

more if i have time gotta keep fighting fit :wink:


----------



## Casanova_2ml (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi all

Cardio training is very important for mee. I train my body in for bodybuilding 4 / weeks ans i use a cardio training 3 / week... I like the sprint stepper and rameur.

by :wink:


----------



## Nidge1466867923 (Jul 22, 2005)

4 times a week for me 30 minutes at a time.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm not a moderator here so i can't delete and ban this user


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

nick500 said:


> I'm not a moderator here so i can't delete and ban this user


Has that post been translated into English from the original Slovakian via klingon


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

I do my cardio 6 times a week for about half an hour at a time plus i cycle to work so thats an extra 15 mins a day to and from work.


----------



## Nidge1466867923 (Jul 22, 2005)

5 times a week for me.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Currently 2 x 90 mins sessions, pre breakfast on saturday & sunday.

have about 15mins walk to work every AM & eve but don't count that as it doesn't exactly get me outta breath (yet!)


----------



## Xris (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm off exercise as I'm recovering from minor surgery to a hand. Can't even warm up yet. However, the restart will involve 2 lots of HIIT per week. In this form of cardio, so they say, the high intensity of the interval training cranks up your metabolism to burn more calories after you've exercised, rather than merely during. As a bonus, it also triggers the anabolic effect so you don't end up burning all that hard-gained muscle. Recovery and nutrition will have to be optimum,. though.


----------



## Metalik (Feb 27, 2007)

I do cardio 4 times a week, 3/4 of an hour on the cross trainer at high intensity and then 1/2 and hour on the treadmill at cadrio uphill. My goals are mainly to lose weight, but I do 1/2 hour on the weights after each session. I wish I had more energy for the weights, but the gut has to go first before I can build up 

Gary


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

I recommended minimum of 3 x 40mins plus CV sessions per week.

Simply CV only last for a period of 3 days, training 3x per week with a 24 hr gap inbetween allows you to maintain CV also reduce excess calories. Best method is to work off a HR monitor. Between 60 - 70% max HR runners etc, 30 - 55% for body builders.


----------



## kaiser07 (Mar 27, 2007)

FitnessandNRG said:


> I recommended minimum of 3 x 40mins plus CV sessions per week.
> 
> Simply CV only last for a period of 3 days, training 3x per week with a 24 hr gap inbetween allows you to maintain CV also reduce excess calories. Best method is to work off a HR monitor. Between 60 - 70% max HR runners etc, 30 - 55% for body builders.


Hi, just a query on the above figures for MHR, in particular the 30 - 55 % for bodybuilders. To follow that would give a guy of 45 yrs working out at 30% MHR,(following 220-45 yrs=175MHR).This would leave him doing cardio at an approx intensity of 52.5 bpm.? Is that figure a little low?


----------



## PhalacY (Jul 17, 2007)

4 or more 45 min sessions a week..at least


----------



## cottagecheeseplease (Jul 19, 2007)

Xris said:


> I'm off exercise as I'm recovering from minor surgery to a hand. Can't even warm up yet. However, the restart will involve 2 lots of HIIT per week. In this form of cardio, so they say, the high intensity of the interval training cranks up your metabolism to burn more calories after you've exercised, rather than merely during. As a bonus, it also triggers the anabolic effect so you don't end up burning all that hard-gained muscle. Recovery and nutrition will have to be optimum,. though.


I love HITT. I suggest it to anyone who is doing steady state (SS) cardio. You might get a few strange looks at the gym when you're sprinting for your life, but it's totally worth it. Ultimately, it depends on what you want from your workout.


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

oooh i hate cardio!!

i only due while on a diet as ive got an active job already.

i use a stepper or i get on a treadmill and power walk. i work in the jail gym twice a week so i get the chance to use it then, otherwise its the stepper in the house for me when i can be bothered.


----------



## x8ren (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi All.

1st post here. love the site.

Just joined the gym and plan on doing the following:

early morning cardio (7am) for approx 45 mins, 4 times a week.

HIIT, 3 times a week.

I'm looking to lose fat from body. Is it ok to do HIIT after weight training or best to do on seperate days? all help needed. thanks


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

x8ren said:


> Hi All.
> 
> 1st post here. love the site.
> 
> ...


Welcome :welcome:

HIIT after training.

Gentle (walking) non-fasted cardio (i.e. have a small about fo whey or bcaas and glutamine in water prior to walking) but before breakfast.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

4X30-40 mins a week plus a 1 1/2 hours skater hockey training once a week


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

None for me. Can't afford to burn those precious cals lol


----------



## bad old man (Aug 7, 2007)

2-4 Mile run twice a week when I'm gaining four times a week when I'm loosing. Distance depends on how the knees feel


----------



## tay0607 (Jan 17, 2008)

cardio currently do x4 sessions 30 mins hiit.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Metalik said:


> I do cardio 4 times a week, 3/4 of an hour on the cross trainer at high intensity and then 1/2 and hour on the treadmill at cadrio uphill. My goals are mainly to lose weight, but I do 1/2 hour on the weights after each session. I wish I had more energy for the weights, but the gut has to go first before I can build up
> 
> Gary


Hello mate, have u considered using the energy to lift the weights and then do ur cardio afterwards, thats what works for me if I need to shift fat. I used to do my cardio first pretty much the same as u but I found I was selling myself short in the lifting department. You'll burn calories lifting first then u could do a 20 min or so run afterwards. Anyone else got any thoughts on this idea??


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

i was told by a PT in my gym (basically put) train weights first to use up energy then cardio thus using more from fat stores, must say seems to be working OK for me ATM too


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

I Do 2 sessoin or cardio in gym about 45 mins, but i have tennis 3 nights a week and rugby the other 2 nights. So that cardio aswell. But now it summer, i'll be running 3 monring a week, plus 3 nights of tennis. So i'll no cardio in gym


----------

